# Da sind wir wieder :-)))



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2006)

Hat nun fast 8 Stunden gedauert, aber dafür ging nix verloren und es wurde wieder mal ne Sicherheitslücke geschlossen.

Alle Anmeldungen und Beiträge seit dem Datenbankcrash konnten gerettet werden.

Vermutlich auf Grund eines externen Angriffs hatten wir dicke Datenbankprobleme.

Dank der hervorragenden Arbeit unseres Providers (Schlund und Partner) und von Dok sollte jetzt alles wieder funzen wie gewohnt.

Es könnte sein dass einige Funktionen (Suche) vorübrgehend langsamer laufen werden.

Die schlechte Nachricht:
Bei der demnächst anstehenden Softwareumstellung wird gleichzeitig noch eine Intensivwartung durchgeführt werden, so dass das Anglerbaord für ca. 1 Tag nicht erreichbar sein wird - Wir informieren rechtzeitig.

Bis dahin:
Weiter viel Spass mit dem Anglerboard - und jetzt auch wieder mit dem Forum!!

Hier gehts zu den Kommentaren


----------



## Dok (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Da sind wir wieder ))*

Das war eine Nacht.....

Aber schön das wir euch wieder mit einem aktuellen Datenbankstand begrüßen können. An dieser Stelle euch allen die uns die Daumen gedrückt haben ein großes Dankeschön!
Ich bitte aber auch an dieser Stelle um Verständnis das besonders ich während der Zeit in der wir Gestern versucht haben das ganze wieder in den Griff zu bekommen keine Mails beantwortet habe. Ich hatte wirklich anderweitig alle Hände voll zu tun.
Auch an dieser Stelle noch mal ein Dank an die Nachtschicht bei unseren Provider, die Jungs haben wirklich eine spitzen arbeit geleistet! Ohne die hätten wir das nicht so schnell wieder hinbekommen.

*Was war genau passiert? *
Ich will das nicht bis ins kleinste Detail hier aufschreiben, denn es werden sicher noch mehr Seiten diese Lücke aufweisen und da wollen wir nicht noch mehr Leute schlau machen wie man so was, wie hier, vollziehen könnte....

Es wurde eine weniger unvollständige Datensätze gelöscht, es könnte also sein das doch das eine oder andere Fehlt. Ihr wisst dann ja warum!

Was das warum angeht, so glauben auch wir das dass nicht gegen uns ging weil wir es waren, sondern weil wir halt nun mal gerade da waren. Man wird das aber nie vollständig klären können.
Ob wir die Daten zurückverfolgen konnten und was nun unternommen wird, schreibe ich hier bewusst nicht!

*Was hat sich geändert? *
Für euch sichtbar wohl gar nichts. Es könnte aber sein das die Suche bei vielen anfragen nicht mehr so schnell reagiert. Scripte die den Server start belasten können tun das nun nicht mehr ohne im Auge zu behalten wie hoch der Server schon belastet ist.

Wir werden in der nächsten Zeit eine umfassende Software und Datenbankwartung vornehmen. Dafür werden wir dann ungefähr einen Tag benötigen. Wann das sein wird erfahrt ihr rechtzeitig. 
Aber eines schon jetzt. _Dabei werden wir die PM-Daten zurück setzten müssen, sichert also bitte per Export eine Privaten Nachrichten!
Auch das werden wir nochmals ankündigen!

So das war es für den Augenblick. Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß in unserem Board!_


----------

